# Java oder JavaScript



## Lukas (19. Mai 2004)

Hallo,
Ich möchte demnächst  auch mal Java lernen.
Was ist denn besser ? Java oder Java Script?
Kann man mit Java auch Internet Funktionen programieren?

Danke im vorraus,
Lukas


----------



## citizen_erased (19. Mai 2004)

java ist besser.
mit java kann man auch internet funktionen programmieren.


aber mach mal das hier:  :###  :###  :###  :###  :###  :###  :###


----------



## bygones (19. Mai 2004)

Java und Javascript sind untersch. Sachen - glaub nicht dass man die direkt vergleichen kann.

Es kommt auf deine Bedürfnisse an... Wenn es nur darum geht ein paar MouseOver - Effekte auf deiner Homepage zu machen ist Java overkill.

Java ist weit mächtiger als Java script weil es nicht auf das Netz beschränkt ist. Java kann aber auch über Applets / JSPs im Internet vertreten sein.

Ich persönlich würde Java empfehlen - weil man mehr damit machen kann - aber dafür ist es auch komplexer und komplizierter....

Es gibt aber auch Freaks die komplette Spiele in JavaScript proggen....

Also - es hängt von deinen Wünschen / Bedürfnissen ab


----------



## Guest (19. Mai 2004)

Hi,
Danke. Ich denk ich nehm Java.
Des was ich im net machen will is wirklich minimal.


----------



## bygones (19. Mai 2004)

gute wahl - außerdem steht dir hier das beste forum zur seite  :roll:  :meld:


----------



## Guest (19. Mai 2004)

Hi,
gibts im Internet ein gutes Tutorial(am besten mit jbuilder)?
Ich brauch was bis mein  :###  kommt!


----------



## Math55 (19. Mai 2004)

hallo, also ich würde am anfang nicht gleich mit dem jbuilder anfangen. wenn du ohnehin nur kleine sachen machen willst, wäre ein normaler editor doch eher angebracht. willst du ein tutorial zur java programmierung oder zu jbuilder oder beides zusammen?

hier mal ein cooles javabuch:
http://www.galileocomputing.de/openbook/javainsel/

und ein paar editoren:
http://eclipse.org/
www.jcreator.com/
www.jedit.org/

wobei der letzte (jedit) komplett in java geschrieben ist.

na dann, viel spass beim lernen

gruß math55

ps. was willst du machen?


----------



## Guest (19. Mai 2004)

Hi,
weiß noch nicht.
N' Taschenrechner oder so was  :wink: 
Was einfaches zum anfangen.


----------



## Math55 (19. Mai 2004)

konsole oder grafisch?


----------



## Lukas (20. Mai 2004)

Hi,
Wie gesagt, ich hab noch keine ahnungvon Java,
Kann ich net sagen...  :lol: 
[schild=8 fontcolor=000000 shadowcolor=C0C0C0 shieldshadow=1]Ich Newbe[/schild]


----------



## Roar (20. Mai 2004)

ich würd mir erstmal n *gutes* buch besorgen. onlinebücher sind alle nicht besodners gut, den sonst wäreb sie wohl nicht kostenlos. ich empfehle dir das hier: http://www.amazon.de/exec/obidos/AS...r=2-1/ref=sr_aps_prod_1_1/302-1091499-9288062
dann würd ich erstmal java und oop lernen bevor ich irgendwas mit GUIs machen würde...


----------



## bygones (20. Mai 2004)

Roar hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ich würd mir erstmal n *gutes* buch besorgen. onlinebücher sind alle nicht besodners gut, den sonst wäreb sie wohl nicht kostenlos.


Sorry - aber z.b. die beiden großen online bücher (javabuch / Java ist eine Insel) sind beide auch im Buchladen erhältlich.
Und die Argumentation dass weil sie online verfügbar sind sie schlecht sind ist einfach falsch !!


----------



## Roar (20. Mai 2004)

deathbyaclown hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Roar hat gesagt.:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ja ich weiß dass man sie kaufen kann. aber was glaubst du warum die das einfach so online stellen? wenn sich das buch gut verkaufen würde wär es sicher nicht kostenlos. und wenn ein buch sich nucht gut verkauft kann man davon ausgehen dass es nicht gerade gut ist.


----------



## Beni (20. Mai 2004)

Linux kannst du auch im Laden kaufen, und runterladen.
Ist Linux deswegen schlecht?

Und: nur weil man für etwas bezahlt, bedeutet das ebensowenig, dass man was brauchbares erhält!


----------



## L-ectron-X (20. Mai 2004)

Das nenne ich einen[schild=6 fontcolor=000000 shadowcolor=C0C0C0 shieldshadow=1]Volltreffer![/schild]


----------



## Illuvatar (20. Mai 2004)

Ich habe Java mit kaum etwas anderem als diesem Javabuch gelernt.


----------



## Roar (20. Mai 2004)

Beni hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Linux kannst du auch im Laden kaufen, und runterladen.
> Ist Linux deswegen schlecht?
> 
> Und: nur weil man für etwas bezahlt, bedeutet das ebensowenig, dass man was brauchbares erhält!



das stimmt zwar, aber das kann man doch nicht mit büchern vergleichen, jedenfalls nicht mit büchern die für den verkauf geschrieben worden sind.

und deine zweite aussage zweifel ich auch gar nicht an.


----------



## Reality (20. Mai 2004)

Hi,
das stimmt nicht Roar.
Dieses C-Buch ist sehr gut:
http://pronix.de/modules/C/openbook/

Bei Amazon.de hat es 5 Sterne:
http://www.amazon.de/exec/obidos/AS...r=2-4/ref=sr_aps_prod_4_2/028-2258869-3194137

Der Verkaufsrang liegt bei über 8600!
Ich habe da auch mal kurz reingeschaut und es sieht wirklich super aus!

Das Buch von Alexander Niemann, dass du vorgeschlagen hast, hat einen Verkaufsrang von knappe 460. 

Liebe Grüße
Reality


----------



## Roar (20. Mai 2004)

na wie auch immer.. ich schau mir das c-buch mal an, sieht interessant aus.

und das buch von niemann find ich halt gut...


----------



## Jaraz (20. Mai 2004)

Hi Roar,

was meinste warum das was du empfiehlst nur 10 Tacken kostet? Ich habe das Buch zwar noch nicht in der Hand gehabt aber alle Einsteigeseminare die ich kenne sind Schrott.

Guido Krüger hat mit seinem Buch mit Sicherheit schon so viel Kohle gemacht, das er eine Version ins Netz stellen kann und es zum Beispiel auch eine Studenten Version gibt. Gutes setzt sich einfach durch. www.javabuch.de

Die Java Insel finde ich nicht so toll.

Gruß Jaraz

PS: Java und Javascript haben eigentlich nur die ersten 4 Buchstaben gemeinsam. 

PPS: Ich würde direkt mit der Objectorientierung anfangen und nicht mit nem Taschenrechner. Obwohl man den natürlich auch objectorientiert schreiben kann.


----------



## zd (21. Mai 2004)

Jaraz hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hi Roar,
> 
> was meinste warum das was du empfiehlst nur 10 Tacken kostet? Ich habe das Buch zwar noch nicht in der Hand gehabt aber alle Einsteigeseminare die ich kenne sind Schrott.



das buch ist nicht schlecht, für anfänger.
erklärt erstmal die grundlagen von oop, und klappert danach die standard java sachen ab.
wenn man das buch gelesen hat, ist man sicher kein java profi, aber es bietet einen recht guten einstieg.


----------



## Roar (21. Mai 2004)

zd hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Jaraz hat gesagt.:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



eben ich hab mit dme buch auch angefangen, finds ziemlich gut und wills weiterempfehlen.
keien ahnung warum da so wenig kostet.. is auch n bissl alt glaub ich..


----------



## Goerke (24. Mai 2004)

Hi 
Ich möchte lernen wie man z.B. nen Chat für ne Page coden kann etc..
Ist das Java oder Java script???
Wie wird sowas programmiert???

Wäre echt nett wenn ihr mir ne Einführung geben könntet ^^

Schonmal danke

Dennis


----------



## Reality (24. Mai 2004)

Hi,
das stellst du dir mal ziemlich einfach vor!
Du solltest erst Mal objektorientiertes programmieren in Java lernen und dann kannst du soetwas anpacken.

Ob man in JavaScript Chats programmieren kann, weiss ich nicht, aber in Java geht das sehr gut.

Liebe Grüße
Reality


----------



## Roar (24. Mai 2004)

Reality hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ob man in JavaScript Chats programmieren kann, weiss ich nicht, aber in Java geht das sehr gut.



nein kann man nicht weil man die daten nirgendwo abspeichern kann. (ot)


----------



## L-ectron-X (24. Mai 2004)

@Roar: Na ich weiß nicht. In JavaScript gibts doch auch Variablen. ???:L


----------



## Beni (24. Mai 2004)

Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass ich auch schon Chats in JavaScipt gesehen habe (ok, das Java-Forum-Applet ist 100 mal schöner... :wink: )


----------



## Roar (24. Mai 2004)

JavaScript wird lokal auf dem rechner des users ausgeführt, d.h. du kannst keine dateien auf dem server oder auf lokalen rechner abspeichern, und das ist wohl nicht unwichtig für einen chat, oder?


----------



## Reality (24. Mai 2004)

Na und?
Lokale Programme können auch mit Servern connecten.
Bin mir auch ziemlich sicher ein Javascript-Chat gesehen zu haben. War irgendwie mit IRC connected. Kommt heute nicht mehr oft vor.

Ausserdem kannst du hier eins runterladen:
http://www.php-resource.de/scripte/browsesub/JAVASCRIPT/Chat/1/

Naja, ist nicht wirklich ein Javascript-Chat, mehr indirekt. 

Liebe Grüße
Reality


----------

